# another Horse to beat



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

now, why did Uber begin to include a column called 'Service Fee' in the weekly statements on January 1/13/2020 12:00 PM?
coincidently, the same day they increase the rate pay from $0.64 to $080 per mile.

but more importantly, use it to calculate the Total column in the same statements?
Is this a different 'Service Fee' than what is listed separately on the Uber Tax Summary as 'Uber Service Fee/other adjustments*?

please understand that the 'Total' column is your 'Net Earnings' that is also listed on the Tax Summary.
I have spreadsheets for everything and confirmed that the Total column value matches the Net Earnings on the Tax Summary.

Your Gross Payment = Expenses Fees and Tax + Your Net Payout
so why is Uber including Service Fee value in both the 'Expenses Fees and Tax'. and the Your Net Payout category?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You lost me a rate increase in January 2020. In the six years I've been driving I've only seen one rate increase, only to be taking away a few months later.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

look at your Trip Details buddy, I just verified moments ago $0.80/mi (rounding applied) after Jan 13th, 2020
and if you take the time to review your Trip Details on January 13, 2020 you will see $0.64/mil (rounding applied) on trips before 12 noon.
been driving since 2014, hello. I don't rely on bs talk on uberpeople.net to verify the details, my friend


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah well I've been driving 6 years too and I guarantee you my rate now is $0.648/mi and Jan 2020 it was $0.648/mi. Although I highly suspect it soon to go down to 0.59 or 0.60 cents a mile since their evil competitor just announced those rates🤬


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> You lost me a rate increase in January 2020. In the six years I've been driving I've only seen one rate increase, only to be taking away a few months later.


TRIP from March 15, 2020

$0.80/mi


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

PTB said:


> TRIP from March 15, 2020
> 
> $0.80/mi
> 
> View attachment 570821


I understand that. I'm saying we did not get one but looking at that you still get paid the same as what we do. ours just reflects the pay after the 20% is taken. Yours reflects before the 20% is taken. I'm paid $0.64 which is the same as your $0.80 - 20%. Prior to this, were they showing you the rates before or after the 20% service fee?


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

I understand now.

Here are two trips where the Distance is identical before and after the rate change.

The first trip @$0.80/mi and $0.28/min is 12.3 miles and 15.2 minutes and driver paid $11.33
The second trip @$0.64/mi and $0.22/min is 12.3 miles and 14.7 minutes and driver paid $11.72

so I got paid less after the rate change for a trip that is the same Distance and even alittle more time to complete.

which lawsuit did I miss out on here?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> You lost me a rate increase in January 2020. In the six years I've been driving I've only seen one rate increase, only to be taking away a few months later.


What do you mean, the rates go up here every 3-4 months. Oh wait you mean our rates, the rates the PAX pay are always going up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

PTB said:


> TRIP from March 15, 2020


um. er. ah. subtract 20% from miles/times and you end up at the same exact rates in Dec.......In Calif.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well you had wait time on the one at $0.50 that you do not have on the other one. How much did Uber take from the fare where you paid 0.64/mi? It doesn't show you whereas the other fare it does


----------

